# Unique, unusual and lesser known expressive MIDI CONTROLLERS



## Straight2Vinyl (Jul 7, 2018)

I thought it might be worthwhile to share some MIDI controllers which are lesser known and cheaper than the other MPE devices. Not all of us have a couple thousand dollars lying around, but we'd still like to be able to interact in an more expressive way with our synths and other music software. Please feel free to add any devices you find that are less known and if you have any experience with them I'm sure we'd all appreciate you sharing your experiences with the board. Cheers.


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Jul 7, 2018)

Here's a few to get things started:

https://sensel.com/products/the-sensel-morph You can build your own overlay ie. interface! So basically you can build any kind of MIDI surface you like, within the products limitations. 

https://www.play-joue.com/en/the-product/ Another product that allows you to swap a surface on top to change the interface for yourself. No personalized overlays, but what's available looks dece

https://www.leapmotion.com/technology/ Not made for MIDI, but the Geco app allows you to use it as a MIDI controller. I just got a used one and am not a fan though. It's a pain in the ass to setup and my biggest problem is my PC only recognizes it once in a while. Most of the time it does nothing. I'm sure everyone has a different experience though. If you find a used one and can try before you buy, it may be a nice piece of gear for you to play with your off-hand. 

https://www.genkiinstruments.com/ The Wave MIDI ring. I kind of like this one. A small device used only for MIDI that you can use in conjunction with any other piece of gear. It's a kickstarter so there's a risk here, but it looks cool so far and is quite reasonably priced.


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Jul 7, 2018)

http://global-dj.com/product/tornado-a1-midi-controller-wireless-3d-gloves/ 

Not too sure how I feel about putting on gloves while playing my keyboard, but with so many sensors it may be able to send a heck of a lot of MIDI data simultaneously.


----------

